# Timberline wood stove 8670 9 ?



## Tsugazi (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all, I'm getting an old Timberline woodstove working again and need some help with installation guidelines.  The only information I can find for the stove is an etching of "8670 9" on the back of the two-door stove whose exterior dimensions are: 36" H X 30" W X 23" D.  The previous owners did not get a permit for the stove and so I need to find the installation instructions for the stove before I can start using it (we did our part to follow the permit process so we could put a new chimney liner and then found out we didn't have a CO for the actual stove!).  

I know many folks will write that I should just get another stove, but that just isn't an option for us.  We're looking to supplement our fossil-fuel heat with wood heat and are making due with what we have for now.  If anyone can point me in the direction of specs on this wood stove I would greatly appreciate it because we'd like to get the stove running sooner than later.

I've included a few photos of the stove.  I can take more if they'll be helpful.
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is a post where someone scanned the manual.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/timberline-wood-stove.101525/#post-1447521


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2014)

Information is also here in the Hearth Wiki. The manual is in the attachment tab.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/timberline-stoves/


----------



## Tsugazi (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi folks, Thanks for the quick responses.  I really appreciate your sharing of the wealth of information on this website/forum.  I'm sure I'll be spending a lot of time perusing the posts on the Timberlines.  Thanks!

For folks with Timberlines, where do you find the actual model number of the stove?  I've look relatively closely at the stove, but I cannot find any outside markings to indicate the model.  If you know where to look, please let me know.

One other comment: has anyone tried adding another baffle to increase the burn efficiency (I think I'm saying this correctly) of the stove?  I realize the stove will never meet EPA guidelines, but anything that can be done to reduce particulate matter rising into the flue would be great to learn.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## coaly (Mar 30, 2014)

Number will not be on it. Just go by log size. They were made for 18, 24, and 33 inch in the freestanding. Yours should be a T-24.

Does it have a baffle in at all? I can only quote Fisher info I have, but yours was a copy built by a Fisher licensee that went on to make his own brand. The first double door Fisher's did not have a baffle. The "Smoke Shelf Baffle" was designed to reduce smoke, and particulate measured went from 60 g down to 6 for each kg of wood burned.
  This thread gives you an idea of correct smoke space. (vent space above plate to match exhaust outlet)
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...d-fisher-more-heat-less-smoke-under-25.74710/

A lot of info from the Fisher Forum can be applied to your stove.
Also search Cal or Calvin Cotton in the Fisher Forum.


----------



## HotLogs (Mar 31, 2014)

What is a CO?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2014)

Certificate of Origin. A motor vehicle thing.


----------



## HotLogs (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks  was confused


----------



## Tsugazi (Mar 31, 2014)

CO stands for "Certificate of Occupancy".  Our town's permit office wouldn't give us a permit to have the chimney properly lined until we produced the information necessary to have a woodstove in the house.  We feel like we're being punished for doing the right thing, but in the end, we'll know more about the unit that is in our house and the peace of mind that if we sell the house, everything should be in order.  We thought we should've been grandfathered into the permit, since the stove was present when we bought the house, but the permit office didn't agree with us.  Oh well.


----------



## Tsugazi (Mar 31, 2014)

I thought it was 'occupancy', but I see someone else has said 'origin'. I could be wrong!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 31, 2014)

May be. Were they saying that the original installation wasn't done with a permit?

Certificate of occupancy is usually just issued at completion of construction to assure that the structure meets building codes. Maybe your town does it with every permit pulled.


----------

